# A little Afghanistan humor.



## USbowhuntr (Sep 10, 2010)

I thought I would show you some of our humor over here. This is the bunker that we built for when we take incoming rounds. To the left is our mortar system for the "outgoing" rounds 

Jason


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 10, 2010)

Glad to see the humor you can fine while there our prayers are sent your way with the many Thanks for your service each and everyone. Great shot


----------



## carver (Sep 10, 2010)

Gods speed Jason,come soon


----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Sep 10, 2010)

Are you guys leaving that up for the next group to use?


----------



## Hoss (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.  It's good to see that you find a way to keep your humor going in a stressful situation.  As others have said, thank you again for your service, Jason.  Pass along our thanks to those with you and get home safe.

Hoss


----------



## USbowhuntr (Sep 11, 2010)

Sarah we are going to take the signs with us. But the bunker will be left in place. They are going to need it.

Hey thanks everyone for the support, its almost over. I will be back with the family no later than Thanksgiving and back in the states for leave mid Dec.


----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Sep 11, 2010)

I can't wait. I am so glad its almost over.


----------



## Bruz (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice. 

Be safe. Prayers sent for you and your buddies. 

Bruz


----------



## Toffy (Sep 11, 2010)

GREAT sign.
Opening morning of bow season here. Wish you were here.
And may the outgoing be far busier than the incoming.


----------



## USbowhuntr (Sep 12, 2010)

Networker said:


> GREAT sign.
> Opening morning of bow season here. Wish you were here.
> And may the outgoing be far busier than the incoming.



This time next year I will be living back in the states in GA and will be very unpatiently awaiting archery season. Its been 4 years since I have hunted and I cant even tell you how much I miss it. I have a mule deer/couse white tail hunt scheduled while I am in AZ for leave this winter so that should be fun. But I cant wait to get back to the southern woods and chase those whitetail around.

Thanks everyone for all the support, its always nice to know that the US public still supports us. We try and have a little fun around here just to keep the morale up. 

Take care, 
Jason


----------

